# Post Your Cars!



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright, after joining the site (and fumbling my first thread), I wanna know what everyone here has. Partly so I can find out who also has a Super, also cause looking at VW's is fun. =D 

In this spirit, allow me to introduce Evalyn, my '72 1302 Baja Champion SE. My Daily Driver, my first project, and my first car. 



















I've rebuilt the top end of the 1600cc Dual Port with 40-over pistons and cylinders. Currently have the 009 distributor and the infamous 009/PICT34 flat spot, but still runs like a charm. 










I replaced the stock seats with freebies from a neighbor... They came out of a Prelude and he helped me weld them to the stock brackets. 

The Baja Champion SE is whats keeping me from selling this car. It has a number of issues and I'm sure more to be discovered, but amongst the frustration, I've confirmed via the VIN that this car was built with the Marathonbleu paint, as well as with the 10 spoke wheels... 

Which I found at L5 VeeDub 










Also, the BCSE Badge 











In any case, what do you guys drive?


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

sadly I don't drive mine right now... she needs some TLC and I have no garage to attend to her needs. but I am saving her for the day I can bring her back!!! 

















the images are poor but its my 69 square. I have a few other cars as well, but as this is an aircooled section I will just stop here.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Here is my 57 oval and my GTI. 




























And my ugly interior.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

*My 61 Type I with a JCS 2275cc motor with dual 44mm EMPI carbs and too much to list.*


----------



## po7g (May 6, 2006)




----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

I've never seen a ghia setup like a sand toy. Cool! :beer:


----------



## cwigg (Jul 26, 2010)

New here,


----------



## Shepard_Owner (Oct 17, 2007)

cwigg said:


> New here,


 :thumbup: Very nice!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

my old ride



















traded for this


----------



## joe16 (Jun 5, 2010)

my slamed 70 bug


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Ax1om (Mar 8, 2006)

1966 and 1976 Standard, both of which are for sale.


----------



## kellens67 (Sep 28, 2010)

*nice car man*

hey man i like the car alot actually i used to own it back in 07 i like what you did with it looks great wondering if u still got the roof rack or the exhaust


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Vw FreäK1 (Jul 20, 2010)

My toy.. 69' Beetle.


----------



## basswood (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll try again:


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

This was my car. Sold it 2 years ago this December. Miss it every day! 
But no so much the fact that it was a Super. :sly:


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

'63 with 1600 dp, 4.5 narrowed beam and 2 inch drop spindles. Kumho 155/60-15 tires.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

*My 60 euro rag flapper*



















































The pan


----------



## 1986GLMK2 (Nov 24, 2009)

I passed you in the rain on Rt50 on my way to H20i. I think i gave you a thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## Laz_ (Sep 22, 2009)

here you go most have already seen it:


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

two of them:










a little lower now:


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

Laz_ said:


> here you go most have already seen it:


 i bought your towbar a few years back... same color orange on it and everything.  

my hoop-d many moons ago. it looks way different now. i just dont have any good pics of it. anyone want a sweeeeeeeet bumper? :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

this was circa 1992, when the muholland look was (not really - but moreso than now) in style :beer:


----------



## Laz_ (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah i remember you. are those headlight buckets out of a ford pinto?


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

*these are my cars*









thats the 54 oval









bora 4 motion awsome to drive!









toyota hiace 










i painted the floors at a new ferrari/maserati dealership and mechanical


----------



## lowvert (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

1974 Standard Beetle
1991 GTI
1971 Westy Weekender


----------



## Tbomm50 (Oct 5, 2010)

w00ht said:


> Here is my 57 oval and my GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are like my two favorite cars, haha.

I have a '72 Super, and I want to get an Mk3 GTI


----------



## teammonster (Jul 20, 2007)

Tbomm50 said:


> Those are like my two favorite cars, haha.
> 
> I have a '72 Super, and I want to get an Mk3 GTI


I like to see I'm not the only one rocking a bug and a MKII GTI


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)




----------



## ckxtreme (Aug 19, 2010)

Nothing special, but I'm still in love with my '63 that I picked up not too long ago:


----------



## golf1cult (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## GritsGal61 (Oct 20, 2010)

My 61 Beryl Bug- Eeva!




















My 62 Beryl Bug--Ellie








work in progress









71 Baywindow Sunroof--Heidi
another work in progress!!

















56 Panel
almost done!!


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Were you attacked by a werewolf?


----------



## GritsGal61 (Oct 20, 2010)

SidVicious said:


> Were you attacked by a werewolf?



hahaha i think the people who had it before me used some kind of heavy duty paint stripper to get off the spray paint. I used easy off to get the rest of it off. turned out pretty good. 











that was before i easy offed her


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Nice work- Nice collection.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

1969 Beetle. The day after I bought it:









It's not a Baja but I had fun with it last winter during the rainy season anyway:









What it looks like now:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

mine:

















mama's before:









after:








my notch:


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

My '64, Shes been off the road for 2 years doing a full resto but its almost done!


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*my 65*


----------



## rexrexrex (Sep 28, 2010)

*close up of my headlights*


----------



## Fuzz VW (Sep 15, 2005)

GritsGal61 said:


> My 61 Beryl Bug- Eeva!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  My dream girl!

Nothing like seeing a true lady working on her own rides! You go girl!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Why not?

4 years ago









Now









Rolling along


----------



## 69square (Jan 27, 2007)

Schell R32 said:


> mine:


i remember your car being featured in hotvws, very cool car. So was "mama's", I trust she's OK.



my junk:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude don't be callin your girls junk !!! cool rides for sure!!! you go my vote. 

mama wasn't in it she was in NC with her family,her mom passed away the sunday before! 

when we get back in the new shop,we hope to build her the notch and start fresh.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

found these the other day...some of the other we've had over the last couple of years: 

this is the '59 we had built,painted it in a "cover-it" tent when it was black,redid it again when we built a garage into the turbo ride,then back to stock before i sold it: 








































the "cocoa" '70: 








viper green '77:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

and a few of my own again and my very good friends cars: 

Luis's unlimited street '57: 








Dave's '66 vert: 








mamas car before: 








my 'ol patina car,miss this one something fierce: 








Dave's German Look: 









man these cars are addicting and once you get one it's hard to say when,even after a near fatal crash i stilllook at it and say "what a shame"..I look at her everyday and can't wait to start a new project!!! a new year and some new rides!!!!!!!


----------



## vintagevwbeetles (Oct 27, 2010)

The solid Red one is my 72 Standard Beetle and the Red/White one is mywife's 73 Super Beetle 



















BOB


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

to the guy with the black and burgandy bug with the spoiler.all i got to say is 
"PHWOOAAR" what a beast 
shame bout the green bug that hurts 
good luck with the build up mate :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

thanks man...gonna redo the hot rod this year and build the notch we hope.


----------



## fst70vdub (May 12, 2008)

here is my bug


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

This Is the fiance's (well i guess wife we get married on sat) That i restored 2 years ago. Had it for sale but think were going to keep it now and get rid of my 1956 f100 instead. 
Before: 








After:


----------



## stifflou (Jul 23, 2003)

*almost done.....*


----------



## Stocksnm (Oct 29, 2010)

*My 67' Bug*

Here is my 1967 VW Bug 1500cc 








This is the stance I would like for it to have 








I have done some artwork on it temporarily to add some flavor, but when I do a full pan off resto it will all be blasted away. I am going to go for the Resto-Cal Look 







Glamour Shot 







Front End 







Glamour Shot Rear 







Up Skirt Shot  "AIR COOLED"


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

the current state of my '70 standard. 










the bare pan after i redid the floors and framehead, the rolling chassis is done now just waiting for me to come back from school and get going on the body. 

and one of the jetta for good measure


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

if your looking for super beetle pics, twy www.superbeetlesonly.com that've got some nice ones.. except their more into track cars


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

My 73 thing








My 63 23 Bus


----------



## cooleddub (Jul 7, 2010)

My notchback how i bought it and how it is now.


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

Out on the Big Adventure this summer in the '71. 10,000miles and no troubles.





























What an amazing summer we had.


----------



## P.Rocket (Jan 29, 2005)

Back in May 2010 on the Spring Thaw Rally.



















Sunpeaks Resort near Kamloops BC.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Schell R32 said:


> mine:


beautiful notch! :thumbup: :thumbup:

some great looking cars in here....glad to see some action in the a/c forum
:wave:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

these are my ladies.....the square is getting a 5" narrowed beam installed now, finally going to be running all 4 Escras....and the 337 has some fresh bodywork since the picture



:thumbup:


----------



## sundogkid (Jan 9, 2008)

Im not on here often, but here's my 71' . Airride, new paint, and a whole bunch or previous mistakes fixed this winter



















Halloween costume


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

A couple months back.


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

> Halloween costume


i need one of those vinyls, that is too funny :thumbup:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*'73 standard*


















*'74 sun bug, type IV motor soon!*


















*vorsche* PVW magazine, Power Block TV


























*new beetle with audi tt dash. long gone* European Car, Hot VW's


















'74 cuda, numbers matching, slow progress










































'65 baja, subaru powered soon. lots of work.










I have more projects too!!! :facepalm:


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

^ gatdamn! 

That 'Cuda is gonna be siiiiiick   :thumbup:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup: and quick too.

More


















360 bored and stroked to 410, 10.25 comp, forged pistons, ARP bolts, roller cam and lifters,
Cometic head gaskets, port and polished 340X heads, roller rockers, etc, etc.


----------



## gringo_54_oval (Oct 4, 2010)

that golf mk2 with the porsche 944??? engine is bloody awsome 
id love to see peoples faces when they see its a rear wheel drive and see thats its a porsche engine
hahaha great idea i think!
you got some cool cars there mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunyip Lupin (Oct 30, 2006)

Just got this, and already have the support of the family! I have a lot of work to do, but You know what they say, it takes a village...


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

after a little wiring issue , this finally forced me to get rid of the hacked previous owner wiring and install a real wiring kit 

from this 









to this


----------



## Bugsnstuff (Feb 17, 2008)

*My daily driver and trail Bug*

Here's a couple pics of my dd '64 ('65) Bug w/ '68 Kombi running gear and my trail Bug. No shiny paint or chrome, we enjoy the crap outa them with no worries.
Bugs


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Mine is a 68 Baja that my dad and I restored. 

1835 single port
counter weighted crank
Crower cam
6inches of suspension lift
custom 2 inch One-piece body lift
built type 1 trans (4.86:1 richmonds, super diff, welded gears, heavy side plates, type 181 stubs and axles)
custom interior (with junkyard seats lol)
28 inch front and 30x10.50 rear super swamper radials
Hurst shifter
Custom paint (with mopar colors)
Custom sectioned lund visor (from an early ranger)
Gravitexed pan.
Daily driven in the summer with the stone chips to prove it!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude got a soft spot for them bajas!!!\
here's a couple more from the shop:









this was a 59 i had back in '07


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

more customers:


































and because "air skooled" brought it on:









the '55 i finished in April,my truck and my old '59 rag in the back ground...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

and some more...

































keep in mind all of these cars are very good buddies of mine and also customers...


----------



## Gregor413 (Feb 12, 2002)

Heres my 74 waiting for the rocker pannels to arrive so I can get started on the body work.


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Vw FreäK said:


> My toy.. 69' Beetle.


That is so sweet, so wish I had that bad boy. Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Schell that turbo 59 is SOOO bad a$$!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

thanks man!! the '59 and the '65 (the other 2 toned car) aren't the same one...they looked alike but that's about it...one is a vw pan and near stock suspension,the other is a full tube chassis,ladder bar suspension car,this car is double in value tthan th '59...

here some pics of the transformation or the '59 through the years...

this is the same car:
first rendition,did this with my wife in a 16x24 "Cover It" tent..








then I caged it and through a draw through turbo kit on it,some ercos etc..








then after killing it,I thought it was time to let her go and turned her back to stone stock and sold her offf..










I had this one for 4 yrs before i sold it...the new car is way sicker and even more complex.

then I built this pig...and still have her today...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

'72 ghia for Kurt...finish for Litchfield '10..









thanks to the CTVWA guys for the pic!!!


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

my '63 that i'm redoing(maybe to be an unlimited street car...) with my old '67 behind that. 








my solid rusty '66 with my gti also pictured.








:wave:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

unlimitd street is an awesome class got alot of buds there...good luck with the build there are some real deal dudes out there!!!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> and because "air skooled" brought it on:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> unlimitd street is an awesome class got alot of buds there...good luck with the build there are some real deal dudes out there!!!


yeah they are. i know a few of them also. 
been following your threads on cal-look and uac.:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

air skooled,was gonna post some more but I don't wanna get in trouble!!!:thumbup:

I'll sneek another in a bit....


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Well it does say "post your cars". So here are some more I used to own. I've owned, restored over 100 cars so I have alot of pics.:facepalm: Some past cars.

'56 Nomad










Invader GT










68 Camaro Convertible










57 Oval










My first Baja '62, way way back in the day.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

true!!


here's my good friend bob's car we finished in June..it's in Maryland right now at a national show..


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my cars the 89vwfox boosted and 68bug needswork and past projects 70baja 69bug stroker,etc 70bus.


----------



## urbaanboheemik (Aug 10, 2006)

So this is my ride.Sorry for the pictures quality


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm luvin it:thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey turbofox do you have any more pics of the blue baja?


----------



## 84 'rocco (Mar 22, 2010)

my 69 baja


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

My '74 low buck Baja build. Bought the car for $100, and I've only spent about another $100 to get where it is now, have bigger tires for the front but of course I killed my last sawzall blade after only completing the cut on one front fender. Rear tires are 31x10.5 BFG KM's, fronts are going to be some 235/75/15 all terrains once I get the fender cutting done and swap 'em on. My friends have named it Valkyrie Prime.


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

traded this: 








for this: 








73 standard: 








Wifes DD: 








My DD: 








The hauler: 








My toys:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

got any nova's or chevy II"s? 

looking to unload mine soon...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Hot :thumbup:


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

no novas or chevy II's. I almost traded the truck for a 66 chevyII wagon but am glad i got the notch instead. One day I will have a chevyII that is a car that is on my list and if i have to get rid of my chevelle to get it so be it.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sold this 2 weeks ago to a guy in Mass.,this was an og 78k super nice notch for $4900... 










...cost more to build it than to buy it these days with the economy tanking so bad this guy is nearly giving this thing away!!... 










...if the bug doesn't go between now and then they'll both be in the garage!!


----------



## travis017 (Mar 27, 2007)

wish i would have known about the notch for sale for 4900 i would have been all over that.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

it was on the samba for a week...it was a one owner..the only rot was in the lower portions of the front fenders..had og floors,rubbers etc..damn good deal but had to sell cuz of the accident and bills. 


same with the hot rod.


----------



## yellowvduber (Dec 8, 2010)

72 super


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

The project 67, and the 68 in the background.










My daily corrado


----------



## 72bajabuggin (Oct 1, 2010)

1972 Baja Super Beetle
1641 cc


----------



## yellowvduber (Dec 8, 2010)

72bajabuggin said:


> 1972 Baja Super Beetle
> 1641 cc


sexy


----------



## Dinge (Aug 5, 2010)

*My first air VW.*


----------



## 72bajabuggin (Oct 1, 2010)

yellowvduber said:


> sexy


Why, thank you.


----------



## dubhavoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Heres a picture of my 68 

My Bug  by dubhavoc, on Flickr


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

couple wedding shots with the girls!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Sharp car Candubber!:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ cool pic!!

here's my first...59 rag. painted and restored it in a "cover it" boat tent in my yard back in '04

this thing was such a bad ass car,then i had to go fast and she went to hell from there!!


----------



## adaze1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*60 single cab*








One of my current running air cooled


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

*vorsche* PVW magazine, Power Block TV




























i creamed.


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

my new project...1972 squareback


























my dd


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

justing1234 said:


> *vorsche* PVW magazine, Power Block TV
> 
> i creamed.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: That happens!!!!!

Here's a few "tributes" I've found in different forums.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Drift charm.....

:/


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

teammonster said:


> I like to see I'm not the only one rocking a bug and a MKII GTI


I used to have a Mk2 GTI. With two kids though, I sold it for something a little more practical...

My '66:


















Used to be my '87 GTI 16V:


















What replaced the GTI.... '92 Passat G60 Syncro:


































My wife's daily, '08 Nissan Maxima:










My first car was a '74 Beetle. I'd have to dig through boxes to find pictures to scan... that was in the days before digital cameras.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

few of my others:
'59 in defferent stages:

















































'66:









my other '59:









the other '66:









'65:









the family:









the beginning:









'Tina:


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> few of my others:
> '59 in defferent stages:


That looks like fun.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

she was...she's now stone stock and rocking around RI:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

this was posted before....this is her replacement:









I sprayed it in the same scheme to throw back to the '59...gonna put it all black like it was in an earlier pic this year.


----------



## kingkarmann (Sep 17, 2006)

My 67 Ghia


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

don't see to many 67's! nice ride..just finished a vert 72 and 3 hard tops..they are a killer car when they are done right and tasteful

working on a vert 69 right now!

:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's some in depth of my pile:

















































this is what she'll look like next year if i don't unload it to a new home,with some new wheels and sneakers,paint and trans:


----------



## MKI_GT (May 28, 2006)

This is my ride:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

clean!! west coast?


----------



## Humboldt_Hoov (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres my 66 "Charlotte" (It was infested with spiders when i got it) bought it for 500 dollars put a 17 dollar carb rebuild kit in it and started daily driving it.


----------



## yellowvduber (Dec 8, 2010)

72 beetle and freinds


----------



## braineat3rs (Feb 14, 2008)

*I don't think I've posted mine yet!*









My first Volkswagen. 1988 Golf 8V. Piece of **** only a mother could love. 








And this is my pride and joy. 1973 Type 3 Squareback with Type 2 motor and Ostrich leather interior.


----------



## tomtomdabomb74 (Sep 13, 2009)

my 74' super 








other ladies


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

My GTI 




























CC VR6 










Now this


----------



## TPLGTI (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## TEMPER TANTRUM (Jan 31, 2010)

*55 vw drag bug 1 time out pics*

I have finally got my 55 vw drag bug to the track last year Oct 2010. Here are some pics from my first day out


----------



## red_baron (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

here's my bucket...'65 sunroof


----------



## OutlawAlice (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are our rides....minus the Tahoe


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

*:beer: pretty much 100%, just doing the trunk carpet this spring :beer:*


----------



## ec65 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Dave_In_Florida (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my 72 Standard. I narrowed the beam 5" and am running through rods and air shocks (Monroe MA-756). The rear is getting lowered next week along with addition of a stereo (spring break). 

Motor is mostly stock, just has Weber ICT's, spin on filter pump, bugback header, and uses a street bike muffler that I welded up the tubing for.


----------



## Chim (Jul 21, 2008)

my 67.....


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Chim said:


> my 67.....


wow. the engine bay on the fast back is dope. the color makes it look like the 50's diner bench my old man used to have. kinda like flaked out vinyl. very cool.


----------



## Chim (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, but now I have some work to do to make the surrounding area of the engine compartment presentable! Right now its a diamond in a turd! haha


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a killer ride Chim!


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Chim said:


> Thanks, but now I have some work to do to make the surrounding area of the engine compartment presentable! Right now its a diamond in a turd! haha


turd or not, its a great start, and an awesome look thats decidedly different than what everyone else is doing. you should start a build thread. i would definitely subscribe!


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

I may as well post my Baja here (While it's still aircooled  )

_*hmm, sorry about image size.. I'll see if I can resize them and rehost them._










and my once aircooled vanagon ASI camper that's now powered by a Jetta 1.8l digifant.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

'Dem lights


----------



## yellowvduber (Dec 8, 2010)

damnnnn just polish the back of thoes lights and use them for mirrors?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

here's my junk. '64 and a '76 hitop. '76 is gettin worked this spring. :beer:


----------



## SlowestCorradoinNC (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's my hunk of junk as bought from the previous owner:


























It was originally a 1975 SB La Grande edition in viper green metallic. At least it came with a 2.0L Type IV with weber carbs and a Porsche 901 transaxle!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>












My long lost bretheren?

_Baja Champion, not La Grande. Meh._


----------



## Rostlaube (Oct 16, 2006)

http://rostlaube.blogspot.com/


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

CC and Squareback. Two of the five VW's I've owned over the years. I still drive the 69 quite often. It gets the most thumbs up of any of the cars I have.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sundogkid said:


> Im not on here often, but here's my 71' . Airride, new paint, and a whole bunch or previous mistakes fixed this winter
> 
> 
> Halloween costume












i guess the ghostbusters theme is more popular than you thought lol


----------



## vwtransformersguy (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

mine


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, a registered formula v...If the cops around here saw ya driving that down the street they beat ya like Rodney.


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

zzzdanz said:


> Man, a registered formula v...If the cops around here saw ya driving that down the street they beat ya like Rodney.


 It was built by the factory for the street in 1965 (one of two street legal ones...out of a total production of 31 cars. 29 of which were strictly race cars) and has been registered and insured ever since. 

..currently Porsche powered  


And ya...every time a new cop moves to town he usually wants to meet me and look it over...generally just walking away shaking their heads. 




b


----------



## vwtransformersguy (Feb 17, 2008)

green with envy


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

vwtransformersguy said:


> green with envy


 Better than being orange with spray tan... Sorry had to say it


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

my '64


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

I see other Alberta boys in here... so I may as well show mine too  

my 65 (next to friend's 55) 










same friend's 70 Westy & my 75 Westy during the Beetle's build last summer


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Since when did Canada get a summer?.....:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

/clicks the like button on zzzDanz' last comment


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Mityfast said:


> It was built by the factory for the street in 1965 (one of two street legal ones...out of a total production of 31 cars. 29 of which were strictly race cars) and has been registered and insured ever since.
> 
> ..currently Porsche powered
> 
> ...


 We need more pics of that car.:thumbup:


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

zzzdanz said:


> We need more pics of that car.:thumbup:


 Here are some pics before she became Porsche powered...i will take updated engine pics in May when she comes out of storage 


























































p


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

that car is fan-F"N-tastic!..Some lights,turns signals,mirrors,and a horn I guess would make it street legal..Be like a kid in a candy store driving that.:thumbup:


----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

zzzdanz said:


> that car is fan-F"N-tastic!..Some lights,turns signals,mirrors,and a horn I guess would make it street legal..Be like a kid in a candy store driving that.:thumbup:


 Headlamps, directionals front and back, backup light, brake lights, license plate light, parking brake, horn, street tires, fenders (they are not original as they have been added recently due to clause in the highway traffic act here which requires cars to not cause road spray....I have argued with law enforcement that I do not drive it in the rain(death wish if u do), but to save the hassle I made little fenders), mirrors, no bumpers required here if they were not originally there (law says you cannot remove bumpers) 

Honestly...this may sound corny...but when I or anyone i let drive the thing the feeling of being Shumacher is unreal....super responsive handling car ...you have an overbearing urge to swerve from sid to side to warm up the tires and the sounds through the dual Supertrapps is phenomenal....I may rework the exhust to a 4 2 1 system to increase a wee bit more performance (like it needs more) 


Currently weight 827 pounds and has 135 flywheel hp ...do the math...theortically 0-60 mph 3.349 seconds...in reality you must feather the throttle to allow only what can hook up through the tires so its probably about 4.2-4.6 seconds...but when sitting 4" off the ground it is quite engaging to drive. 



P


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Like driving an oversized go-kart...Beautiful ride.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr.BBS said:


> my '64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

latest pic of mine.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce - Should I be looking out for this in Portland this summer? I may end up there


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> Bryce - Should I be looking out for this in Portland this summer? I may end up there


 man, i hope so. the only thing holding me back from driving it is all the photo gear i have to haul around. i reeeeealy want to take it down for woodburn. the jettard will be tranporting us for the swap meet tho. going to the swap daft? i might have a tach mount for you.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a great pic Bryce.:thumbup:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I plan on going to Woodburn. It'll be my girlfriend's first show too, and she's looking to trade her Scion for a VW. So perhaps I'll see ya. After all, you said you'd buy me a beer.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> I plan on going to Woodburn. It'll be my girlfriend's first show too, and she's looking to trade her Scion for a VW. So perhaps I'll see ya. After all, you said you'd buy me a beer.


 i cant contribute to the delinquency of a minor, but since you own a bug, youre already on the path of wayward youth. first one is on me.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> i cant contribute to the delinquency of a minor, but since you own a bug, youre already on the path of wayward youth. first one is on me.


 Says the guy hang'n out at the play ground in his car...:laugh:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

brycefromspokane said:


> i cant contribute to the delinquency of a minor, but since you own a bug, youre already on the path of wayward youth. first one is on me.


 Don't even fret. I'll be 21 by then. 

:beer:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Says the guy hang'n out at the play ground in his car...:laugh:


well played sir, well played.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:laugh:...at least there's not a big bag of candy in the pic.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

probably didnt help that i had my camera out tho huh?


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

i have to buy a white split window panel now,hahahahaha.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd fund it.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> I'd fund it.


i know where there is one in corvalis. its green, and quite possibly has sat in a river bed for the last 25 or so years. thread derailed.


----------



## Toothbrush Song (Apr 13, 2001)

My bus. 63 double door panel camper.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Toothbrush Song said:


> My bus. 63 double door panel camper.


i have trailer envy.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

brycefromspokane said:


> i know where there is one in corvalis. its green, and quite possibly has sat in a river bed for the last 25 or so years. thread derailed.


I think I know who you're talking about... And if so, the owners a douche.


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

Daftendirekte said:


> I think I know who you're talking about... And if so, the owners a douche.


about a block away from safeway on the main street?


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I've never seen the Bus in question parked. I was living 20 miles from there, and getting parts from the VW shop right across the tracks from the OSU campus.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my old '59 on the left,the mama's on the right (RIP) and the ol D'Max and the haulin' rig..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my line up past and present:









with a few customers here and there....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my old hot rod and the oval of my friends:









will be at Litchfield this year and Hot Vw's spread for sure


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

oval unlimited street car....nuff said:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

schell- do you know of any shows this summer? i've been looking foreword to exploring some in NE but idk where any are yet


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

New England shows?
One of the largest clubs is right next door in CT
www.ctvwa.org

Plus the New England dustoff and more


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that's what i'm talkin' about! haha too bad every show and meeting is an hour and a half away. otherwise, i'd totally join the club... i'll probably go to a few shows anyways


----------



## Cox (May 30, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

there is no RI chapter and never will be...there is not enough here,but there is my buddies forum oceanstatedubs.com they are a bunch of watercooled folks but a great bunch for sure, me and a couple of friends are the air cooled portion so thats an option...welcome to new england,where there is about 500 air cooled vw's total!!!

if you think you got it bad living in RI try NH or VT...they drive 4+ hrs to our shows...

IT IS WORTH IT!!! if you ever been,you know,if not...your missing out,f--k the awards and BS with trailer queens and pretty cars that never get driven..100% of the cars at our gethering are driven and even driven to the show from hrs and hrs away....me included!!

the only car that get trailered is the hot rod as it runs on C16 and that's 14.50 a gallon! but we do drive it to LeBenon which is an an easy 1.5hrs away! that hurts the wallet but cool as s--t when you drive that thing in!!!...so better get that car in order there sir,or your gonna look bad when a 400hp drag car can drive an 1.5hr distance one way,buck up there and go for it!!! !!!


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

my baby


----------



## VW914 (Aug 14, 2009)

'75 porsche 914 project





































'92 corrado project


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

That Porsche reminds me.. Might as well post both my cars I suppose. 










ENGINE FIRES ARE EVERYWHERE

And here's the "other" Fiat


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

blakiexcharles said:


> my baby


Glad to see it all done, looks great!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

*My Ride 65*

My 65


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

JDII said:


> My 65


That is one FINEEEE looking 65. What color is that???


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

Clearly it's invisible. Therefore it has no color.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

madster said:


> That is one FINEEEE looking 65. What color is that???


 It's Black, and thanks.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That 65' is abso-F'n-lutely beautiful!....Black!..I was thinking it was a chocolate brown or a purple:facepalm:


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

oh, ha the image loaded this time 

Very nice.


----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

havnt posted on vortex alot but decided to start so hear is a look at the dubs that ive had and the 65 that i am currently been putting alot of time and money into. i will post a build thread of my 65 to keep you all updated on my resto

my 2002 audi tt 225 quattro









my 97 jetta glx









and my current project 1965 beetle SLAMMED


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 4 or 5 of those TT motors in my shed..My neighbor is an Audi/VW tech and he's constantly getting cars,parts,and s***..He has a few 8cyl. engines stock piled...I never even knew audi made an 8cyl.

Dudes weird...holds on to stuff for ever then dumps it all and starts over.:screwy:


----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> I have 4 or 5 of those TT motors in my shed..My neighbor is an Audi/VW tech and he's constantly getting cars,parts,and s***..He has a few 8cyl. engines stock piled...I never even knew audi made an 8cyl.
> 
> Dudes weird...holds on to stuff for ever then dumps it all and starts over.:screwy:


yeah the s4 and some others came with a 8 cylinder they even made the w12


----------



## regendub (Mar 23, 2009)

My 66 (right) and my friends 56 (left).


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>>W12

Lol Bentley-powered Audi


----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

Daftendirekte said:


> >>W12
> 
> Lol Bentley-powered Audi


yes sir one of the volkswagon passats had a w12 in it with all wheel drive. look up some videos that thing will move


----------



## jdubber01 (Jul 3, 2010)

jdubber01 said:


> yes sir one of the volkswagon passats had a w12 in it with all wheel drive. look up some videos that thing will move


well its called a pheaton anyways but still a passat


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

My '71


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

GomobileR32 said:


> My '71


:thumbup: NICE!


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## justandy (Apr 6, 2011)

this is my ride its a -67 resto. i live in norway, so its my summer car


----------



## BugBitten (Apr 10, 2011)

^badass car :thumbup::thumbup:

quick question guys, what size wheels and tires for slammed bugs? 

im gettin into older bugs so much now and a super noob lol any help would be kool :thumbup:


----------



## brycefromspokane (Sep 18, 2009)

BugBitten said:


> ^badass car :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> quick question guys, what size wheels and tires for slammed bugs?
> 
> im gettin into older bugs so much now and a super noob lol any help would be kool :thumbup:


thats a really broad question. and at the ende of the day comes down to personal preference and how you want the car to look. dont derail this thread with question about tires please. thats it im starting a chit chat thread.


----------



## sethbilodeau (Jul 8, 2004)

New to me 63 









again










The line up from two years ago


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That last pic is sweet....Where abouts in Ma?


----------



## BugBitten (Apr 10, 2011)

brycefromspokane said:


> thats a really broad question. and at the ende of the day comes down to personal preference and how you want the car to look. dont derail this thread with question about tires please. thats it im starting a chit chat thread.


Ah, i shoulda know. 

Thanks anyway :thumbup:


----------



## sethbilodeau (Jul 8, 2004)

Amesbury up on the North Shore


----------



## Super1303 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi! Here is mine at the Show!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Super1303 said:


> Hi! Here is mine at the Show!


That may be the sexiest super ever


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

crestfallen said:


> That may be the sexiest super ever


It is sick. Not mine, but if I ever built a super this is what I would aspire to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUBapcOOPgY

Owned by Christian Stelzer in Germany.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

bump for our cars


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> That may be the sexiest super ever


X2:thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

not a kick-ass picture, but this is my bug









my daily driver is a vw rabbit mk5


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I f'n love that car Raf!


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

I picked up this '61 Beetle (German) in West Bend, WI last Monday. It's my first air-cooled and I'm looking forward to learning a lot from it. It currently has a 1600dp from MOFOCO (MILW, WI) with less than 1k, but the electrical is stock 6v so there are issues with the battery constantly getting sucked dry and I'm sure other problems will come along. Instead of spending the time and money to upgrade to 12v, I'm looking to sell this motor and try to find a nice rebuilt stock 1200. I'm not trying to make it faster so I don't have much desire to adapt the 1600. I just want to get it running, maintain it, and maybe give it a little drop. Otherwise, I feel this car is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, bumping for great justice. Don't wanna lose track of this for when Mango is done.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Air23h20 said:


> My 63 23 Bus


Looks like I spotted you back in October last year


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> more customers:


Hey I know that car


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Here's my current aircooled, first car in my name, but I've owned (and sold) many aircooleds since, just kept this one lol

Back in 2002, Carmel-By-The-Sea, CA:



Moving from Deland, FL to North Lauderdale, FL, 2005:



Sometime in 2006:



New engine:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

hey 71...is that your old ride? my buddy Rony bought it from some dude in Fla and absolutley loves it...freshed up some stuff here and there,put a killer bamboo headliner and floor mats in from my buddy..he made em out of scratch....Ronny added a few more bits.

love that f--kin thing!!!

here's mine as of the new rendition...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> hey 71...is that your old ride? my buddy Rony bought it from some dude in Fla and absolutley loves it...freshed up some stuff here and there,put a killer bamboo headliner and floor mats in from my buddy..he made em out of scratch....Ronny added a few more bits.


Haha no but I used to see it when it was down here, didn't know the guy sold it.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's what i started with!!


















































hard to believe it is what it is i guess.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

some more:

























a couple of hundred hrs later...she got some paint..then the rest is history...i'm gonna drop it off at Loosenuts house anyways


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i hope the vise grip is still not apart of the suspension. if it is i can add them to my collection 













On a real note; damn Tim you did a lot of work. :thumbup:
I bet you got more then 4k-5k into that thing. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

those there 'grips you see are all color matched for you!!!

on serious note...see that trans in the pics?....i was told it was a full tilt race box...hence the Dana 60 flanges poking out....so i didn't question it...

until i took it apart..stone stock with a spool...sent it out,waited 11 months..it came to me in a hefty bag with the nose cone broken off...wait it gets better....

for 5k!...it blew up 4 days later while spitting an axle flange out the side...ripping off the entire drivers side of the car,suspension and ruining th r/p,diff and other bs in the trans...we sued him for another...never was right he closed shortly after...lesson learned.

back to the drawing board...put a stocker in it...detuned the s--t out of the motor and drove it a few times and she sat.

..bought another...redid the whole car after sitting for 2yrs and the here she is...what a trip this thing has been.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

It's getting there.  I need to remove the rear spring plate and move it a few splines on the passenger side. Installed 4" drop plates without the help of an angle finder, so the driver side is perfect. the passenger side: not so much.


----------



## stealth67vw (Dec 12, 2004)

My 67 with it's high strung 2165cc 48 IDA engine.


----------



## Yautjaamedha (May 18, 2012)

*Skye, my '74.*

























I just got her two-ish months back, I set the valves and she runs great, but I can't drive it yet because the brake lights and reverse lights don't work. When I get that fixed, (I suck at wiring) I'll get her back on the road for the first time since 1987. A family friend restored her recently, but wasn't able to finish everything before I got it.


----------



## Yautjaamedha (May 18, 2012)

Could you shoot me an email or reply with a little help on wiring, I need to get my brake lights and reverse lights working on my 74 Beetle, would you know what the problem is?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Yautjaamedha said:


> Could you shoot me an email or reply with a little help on wiring, I need to get my brake lights and reverse lights working on my 74 Beetle, *would you know what the problem is?*


Hi:wave: Garrett  ,
*Without* more info than just an exterior pic of the car 1st guess is a lack of grounds to the lights themselves otherwise one or the other would probably work on their own unless a total of 3 switches all magicly managed to fail at the same time.
My 1st thought was just to refer you directly to Chirco to have the work done http://www.chirco.com/ but then did a little sniffin' around to find that Gilbert is ~100mi away from there ,so in the meantime here's a readable diagram of a 1972:








from
http://www.vintagebus.com/wiring/index.html
(close,not exactly the same as yours,but waaay easier to read than the 1973> diagrams ).
In the meantime sign up @ http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php  to be able to more directly connect with ACVW people/clubs in your area ala http://www.azbaja.com/ :thumbup: http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=1445.0 & DHP http://dhpvw.com/blog/ :thumbup: for more direct/local handson help .

:beer:


----------



## Yautjaamedha (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, as soon as I get back over to Drews house, (my friend whos house the car is at) I will get some pictures of the wiring, I think someone just threw it together at some point. Thanks for the diagram, when I get home I will print it out and see If I can figure anything out. Also, I suspect it is a ground issue, the fuses are good, I replaced them all.


----------



## braineat3rs (Feb 14, 2008)

1973 Squareback 1.8 Litres of slow. Pedro's Roof Rack!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

my type 3


my jetta


the girls superbug


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

Minz


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

The newest addition. 71 standard beetle




















Posted Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

My current, 69 fasty


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

My '74 standard


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wkdslo said:


> My current, 69 fasty


never been a fasty fan, but DAMN that thing has attitude, love the tire combo.


----------



## Wkdslo (May 21, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:heart: dito ^^ 

looking very good!!


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

My 1972 Baja Bug, Ive had her for 4 years now... 


















And my 1970 Beetle. I acquired this car from a forum member, drove it twice and had a valve seat fall out of the head. Turns out I was lied to by the PO about alot of things on this car, and its been in the shop FOREVER.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

Tim, just crush that turd


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

you should see it with the anodized black weld 2.0's on it!!!! holy s--t she looks sick....only got one though as the other is held for ransom til that gti is finished buffed. 


....


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

you should call me, but you don't love me anymore..... 


a few of the current fleet 


the grown up car 











the punk bastar.d car 










the r/t 










the s/c 










the wurstfalia 











i own too much schit


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

^I dig the paint on the Westfalia....very nice! :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sorry buddy been outta my mind here... 

drove the ghia aorund today...went great.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

yea, whatever. who you think you are, some rockstar body guy  the nerve of you :laugh: 

couple more bus pix 




























some dude just turned up at my house and helped me out. had a killer idea for the flames!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

that thing too cool there Donny. 

here's the new wheels:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Wheels look great shell. Lets see the rears please:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..i dont have em yet. i got these fronts in trade and cash for doing paint work on a dudes gti...though the the gti paint job was and is worth more that the cash and wheels that was given,i felt it was cool to just get me these fronts and call it a day with some cash...the rears i'll order myself and handle it...they take 3 weeks to make!!!


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I can finaly play in this one. Its not done but its outa the garage


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> that thing too cool there Donny.
> 
> here's the new wheels:


 

you flucking hack you couldn't even paint the rotor  

i'll call you tomorrow. i miss you :heart:


----------



## germanlook72 (Jan 20, 2010)

After almost seven years finally put some paint on my 72'.. new engine also, 1835cc with dual 40's


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

they are coming back off....seeing as i only have one. 


he's giving me the other when he pics up his car.


----------



## Woody426 (Oct 15, 2011)

This one is up next for me,
















Got a ton of metal work to do, gonna play with it this summer and blow it apart this fall.


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

My Thing

















My Rabbit


















My Newport


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's mine after some changes...first clay bar and wax, stripped the fogs, D sign, fresh wheels...

These were all taken at SpringFling '12 by other photographers in Toronto, Ontario...and this is daily driven, literally!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

MY AC/VW STABLE.











































:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

You suck with the split. 

:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

Another pic of my '74


----------



## wirehair (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mine*


----------



## Armada_ (Jun 14, 2008)

My '61:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

NICE RIDE MAN, WHEEL COLOR LOOKS GREAT.:thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup: for a nice bug 
:heart: for the hot swedish blonde soccer fans :laugh:


----------



## ichbro (Nov 15, 2009)

Here it's my car :laugh:


----------



## uncle waldo (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally, ready for paint! Now I just gotta decide on a colour... (lol)


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

A lot of nice air-cooled's in here... :thumbup: 

Here's my newest addition. Just picked this up last Friday. 
1970 Beetle that needs "some" work to say the least. :laugh: Can't wait to get started, but we're still working on our old house getting ready to sell. 





































That's it, already have some Empi 5-spokes for it, along with a brand new full wire loom, 4-wheel disc brake conversion (to 5 lug) with all the hardware and lines, 2" drop spindles, and 4 brand new fenders just arrived. Need to get the narrowed beam and the engine rebuilt - it does run and actually sounds good, just needs gone through. Also, gonna pull the tank and fuel line and repair all the bondo the @$$ hat p.o. used on it. 

I have never owned an air-cooled VW and have wanted a bug for the better part of 20 years. hopefully it won't take another 20 to get this one done. :laugh:


----------



## neohic (Nov 21, 2010)

My '72 


















My (mostly) '74


----------



## PorpoiseHork (Oct 27, 2011)

My girlfriend lost her mother recently. This is her mothers very first car. It has been sitting for about 12+ years in their dry garage. Being a bit a VW nut myself, we're going to restore it as an homage. It's a 71 Super I believe, we found the original key recently but not all the paper work. Sorry for the crappy phone pics. 

























These are my other children 

TDI Caddy project 









DD TDI Jetta


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

My 62 










The ugly duckling that will eventually be an SCCA project once I find time to actually work on it.(It's pretty freaking ugly, I know....however it was built by Dick Dean for the original Death Race 2000 so cool points???) 









The Frontier(work horse, suppose to be my daily however I somehow still rack up more miles on the Beetle....and it doesn't get driven in the winter.) 









The Tiguan(sorry for the crappy IG filter) 










Not an exciting fleet but it gets us by


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> My 62


 :heart::thumbup: 

diggin it homie :thumbup: 

love all the black trim stuff 


EDIT: 
oh yeah were was this fukin pic when i was deciding if i wanted to go with red wheels or the black i did


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

my 73 bucket! i love it.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

enfamy said:


> my 73 bucket! i love it.


 where at is SC?:wave:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> :heart::thumbup:
> 
> diggin it homie :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Thanks tightsack  

I keep thinking of going black on the wheels again....might work really well with the whitewalls....that or chum up and buy a set of wheels....kinda hard to beat stock smoothies though.


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> hey 71...is that your old ride? my buddy Rony bought it from some dude in Fla and absolutley loves it...freshed up some stuff here and there,put a killer bamboo headliner and floor mats in from my buddy..he made em out of scratch....Ronny added a few more bits.
> 
> love that f--kin thing!!!
> 
> here's mine as of the new rendition...


 this is pure insanity! unreal car.


----------



## 63slammed (Feb 23, 2011)

my whip


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

JDII said:


> where at is SC?:wave:


SC is South Carolina right here in the states! 

im thinking of pulling my fenders and making it a vrod any input guys?


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I think it should have read, "Where at in SC, I live in the same state as you do kind sir"...


----------



## enfamy (Mar 6, 2012)

zoom-zoom said:


> I think it should have read, "Where at in SC, I live in the same state as you do kind sir"...


in that case im from florence, SC right down the road from the tourist trap called myrtle beach! 

and to keep this post on topic and since this is a post your car thread ill put another of my turd next to a stock 73 standard in myrtle beach at the Run to the Sun car show.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my bus:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

the other POS at the same show..pics from CTVWA Heather!!!


----------



## Snafu_Bohica (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Wxman2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi...new to the forum, but here's a couple pics of my "Bumblebee"










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'll play...

oval










bus










my old winter beater. modified by a stupid B not paying attention in an intersection.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wxman2000 said:


> Hi...new to the forum, but here's a couple pics of my "Bumblebee"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Love the AutoBot Sticker on the roof! I was thinking of doing that to my Yellow Baja


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

Through the Years or Do the Evolution (....don't sing it! ! !  )


----------



## Wxman2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Antihero983 said:


> NICE! Love the AutoBot Sticker on the roof! I was thinking of doing that to my Yellow Baja


Funny thing though is most people I run across with it don't realize that the original Bumblebee was a VW...most insist that he's a Camaro.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Wxman2000 said:


> Funny thing though is most people I run across with it don't realize that the original Bumblebee was a VW...most insist that he's a Camaro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


^^Truth


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Few pics from today


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

That chit looks good tight nuts!!:thumbup::wave:

Way to start the new page:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks mang.


----------



## LandSpeedVW (Nov 13, 2011)

(Linked)


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

LandSpeedVW said:


> (Linked)


Very cool. We had that silver record holder for 36hp at our show last year here in Indy. That thing sounded nuts.


----------



## LandSpeedVW (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill's 98 Mexi? That's a nice car and you are right, it sounds sweet.

Not sure what it is going to sound like yet but we are in the early stages of building a Turbo Hilborn Mechanical Fuel Injected 36er.


----------



## InToxicOne (May 25, 2011)

My beater 1972 Chevy Custom 20









My 72 Standard Type 1 prior to body work


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

The slowest of my three volkswagens but by far my favorite! This is GUS :wave:


----------



## Superbeet (Jun 6, 2012)

Friedrich1985 said:


> The slowest of my three volkswagens but by far my favorite! This is GUS :wave:



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubgoalie (May 22, 2006)

Updated Pics.....

*My Summer:*



*My Daily:*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dorkster (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Mityfast (Jan 24, 2008)

here are mine




























P


----------

